# تجربتي مع مولد الرياح



## olyan (28 يوليو 2010)

:11:أخواني السلام عليكم .. أنا قمت بتجربة توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح من مولد سيارة ولازلت في مرحلة التجميع حيث استخدمت دينمو سيارة الكتروني وعملت ثلاث زعانف من المواسير البلاستيك مقاس 6 إنش وطول كل زعنفه متر ونصف ولكن بقي لي استفسار أرجو أن أجد عندكم حل حيث أن الدينمو الكتروني يعني يتحكم تلقائياً بالفولت وينظمه ولا يمكن أن يزيد عن 14.5 فولت تقريباً مهما زادت السرعة ولكن ما العمل عندما تكون الرياح ضعيفة أو معدومة حيث سيتم تفريغ البطارية فهل هناك منظومة معينة أضيفها بحيث تمنع تفريغ البطارية في حالة عدم الدوران المطلوب 
وعند وصول المروحة إلى السرعة المطلوبة يتم تزويد الدينمو بالتيار حتى يتم توليد الكهرباء .ولكن أريد أن يكون تلقائياً وليس يدوياً كالسويتش مثلاً .


----------



## د حسين (29 يوليو 2010)

*تجربة جميلة*

تحية طيبة 
تجربتك جميلة وسؤالك أجمل
والحل هو قاطع ميكانيكي آلي يعمل على مبدأ الطرد المركزي يركب على محور العنفة ...ويكفي قطع السلك الثالث المتصل بمصباح الاضاءة الصغيرة (الاشارة)التي عن طريقها يتم التحريض الابتدائي للدينامو ...هذا القاطع تجده في بعض انواع المحركات الكهربائية ثنائية الطور.. مع تعديل قوة النابض الذي بداخله ليتناسب مع سرعة دوران العنفة .. اسأل عنه في ورش صيانة المحركات الكهربائية ..
واذا كان المخرج سلكين فقط فيكفي قطع الموجب.... اتمنى لك التوفيق..​


----------



## olyan (30 يوليو 2010)

شكراً د.حسين على تفاعلك .. الأسلاك للدينمو ثلاثة أسلاك الأول يتصل بالموجب للبطارية مباشرة والثاني للمصباح والثالث للسويتش وسأبحث عن هذا القاطع وإن شاء الله أجده .


----------



## msrahmedseef (30 يوليو 2010)

ارجو منك اخى اذا نجحت تجربتك ان تنقلها لى خطوات عملك فانا اريد تنفيذ هذا المشروع ايضا ولكن انا متردد لاننى ينقصنى الخبرة الكافية


----------



## olyan (30 يوليو 2010)

طبعاً أخي msrahmedseef إن شاء الله عند إكتمالها سأنزل الموضوع كامل مع الصور والفيديو في هذا المنتدى بس لا زالت أمامي بعض الصعوبات الفنية وإن شاء الله ستحل بفضل الله ثم أخواني المهندسين الموجودين الذين لن يبخلوا علينا بأي حلول .. ولكم خالص التحية


----------



## Omer kalil (4 أغسطس 2010)

فكرة جيدة


----------



## ميكاكمبيوتر (9 أغسطس 2010)

فكرة ناجحة وارجو لك التوفيق في تطويرها


----------



## ehsansabah (9 أغسطس 2010)

لست مهندس كهرباء ولكن الا ينفع استخدام الدايود لمنع رجوع التيار من البطارية الى الماطور واذا كان هذا الاسلوب ناجح فانه سهل وغير مكلف


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (14 أغسطس 2010)

فكرة رائعة وفقك الله


----------



## bryar (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ونتمنى لك النجاح في مشروعك


----------



## engkoko (18 أغسطس 2010)

اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## sabryanas80 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك الله يا اخى فى مشروعك هذا ونتمنى ان يتمه الله عليك بكل نجاح 
صبرى


----------



## empyrium (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
فكرة جيدة اخي وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## amita (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## صالح التميمي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق 
ننتظر عرض هذا الموضع كاملا منك 
نحن في أنتظارك


----------



## greentec (18 مارس 2013)

اطلع على موضوع توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية
توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية=


----------

